# duraglass



## nckruddy

Been digging and finding a lot of duraglass on the top. Anyone have any info on this? It is on soda bottles and other glasses. its everywhere. I know its not really that old just a little curious about some more info on it. Thanks


----------



## surfaceone

Hello Nicholas,

 "Duraglas - This was the proprietary name for a process used by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company where the surface of the hot, just produced bottles, were sprayed on the body, shoulder, and neck (not base or the top of the finish) with a stannic chloride vapor that allowed the tin to bond to the outer surface and providing scratch resistance and durability to the bottles.  (Information courtesy of Phil Perry, engineer with that company.)  This process - and the embossed notation of it ( in script) on the base of many Owens-Illinois products - began in 1940 and continued up until at least the mid-1950s, though the process is still in use today without the notation (Toulouse 1971; Miller & Morin 2004; Phil Perry, O-I engineer pers. comm. 2007).  The photo to the right (click to enlarge) is of a 1951 beer bottle with the Duraglas notation in the lower portion of the base embossing.  (See the machine-made bottle dating page Question #11 for more information on the dating of this bottle.)"







 The above was borrowed from Bill Lindsey's invaluable site. You might want to explore there a bit, or a lot, cuz it's one of the most informative sites on the net regarding old glass.


----------



## nckruddy

great website and thanks for your info.


----------

